# Coast Guard develops and utilizes Bio-containment transport capability.



## “The Old Man” (Jun 19, 2019)

Coast Guard-Developed System for Evacuating Infectious or Contaminated Patients
Ahh... how I long for the good ol' days


----------



## Gunz (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's some claustrophobia to go with your Ebola.


----------

